

Post-mortem report of Saturday’s file server failure - pronoiac
https://blog.nearlyfreespeech.net/2014/04/03/post-mortem-report-of-saturdays-file-server-failure/

======
pronoiac
Reading this, I was surprised at some of the characteristics they use to
describe ZFS. Specifically: it's not cluster-able, and that it slows down
after a lot of uptime. They seem to know their tech fairly well! I'd love to
hear any insights about these.

